# What Is Your Experience With 23krs?



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

We are considering this Outback and we would love to hear from those who own this model.
What has been your experience so far?
What are the pros/cons of this model?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The biggest 'Pro' - and I don't have to be a 23KRS owner to be confident in this response - it is an Outback!
All of the features and quality that have made all of us so fanatical about the Outback line, and a toy hauler to boot! If the cargo carrying capacity is adequate for your needs, you will not find a better choice!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

And by the way, after you get that nice new Outback, we're having the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah. It should be a goods days ride from here. We'd love to have you join us.

I wanted to include a link to the thread but need to figure that out now with our recent upgrades. I can't believe PDX missed an opportunity here. It's pinned to the home page.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks campmg,

I noticed that you are from Arizona. Any good places here to purchase an Outback? I visited RVtraders but they aren't that flexible on price.

Mike


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

As others will say, Call lakeshore rv, get your price and then use it as a negotiating tool. I did this with my dealer in Katy, TX and they got within $300 of the lakeshore price before shipping. Close enough to be a decent deal.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike,

We have the 28KRS and love it. If the toy box is going to be big enough to haul what you need i highly recommend it. We either carry a couple of dirt bikes in the box or one four wheeler. Our four wheeler is a Polaris so its a pretty big model. it fills up the front box area. We can fit two dirt bikes up front no problem. When we have to carry both bikes and the four wheeler we put the fourwheeler in the box and both dirt bikes in the back of the truck(tv). 
Our selling feature for the Outback toy box was being able to carry a couple of bikes and still have the nice look of an RV without the fold up metal furnish you usually see in rear entry toy boxes. 
If you have any other questions just holler...

Happy Camping,
Bryan


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Brian,

Do you think that a dirt bike and a standard ATV will fit in there?

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks Brian,
> 
> Do you think that a dirt bike and a standard ATV will fit in there?
> 
> Mike


Another member loaded two Harley's in his Roo...so I'd have to think you'd be fine with a few dirt bikes.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We absolutely love our ROO. We have the 23KRS and it is perfect for our needs.

We haul 1 full size bike and a 50 with training wheels and an 80 in the hauler along with the full size generator. This is in addition to the camping gear. Husband has the hauler part and wife has the nice luxuries of a real TT. This was the winning combo for us.

About the only thing so far I can say bad about the ROO is that the Queen Slider Bed is hard as a rock. I need to get foam mattress cover.

Best of luck


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

About the only thing so far I can say bad about the ROO is that the Queen Slider Bed is hard as a rock. I need to get foam mattress cover.

Best of luck
[/quote]

Roo-ing,

That was my exact thought about the rear bed after the first trip in our 28KRS. Invested in a foam mattress right after that trip. Well worth the money.

Mike,

It depends on how big your 4wheeler is if you can put a motorcycle in with it. There is no way I could fit my Polaris 4 wheeler and my XR600 dirt bike in there together... They are both too big to be combined in together.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------

